# Guter Webspace



## Xervos (2. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,

für mein Projekt suche ich einen Webspace auf der ich meine Homepage anbringen kann. Ich erwarte mir da jetzt nicht so einen Großen ansturm also muss dieser nicht wirklich groß sein. Das einzige was ich halt brauche, ist platz für Bilder, Sreenshots usw. Dann benötige ich joomla (wo ich ja wahrscheinlich auch mein Forum einbauen kann) SQL Datenbank und vll eine Domain. Wenn ihr was wisst wo ich auch keine Werbung habe wäre es noch besser muss aber nicht sein. 

Da ich mich in diesem Bereich so rein gar nicht auskenne nun meine bitte an euch ob ihr mir da helfen könnt. Ich habe mal im google gesucht aber da gibt es soviele das ich nicht weiß welchen ich nehmen soll die meinen Ansprüchen genügen und einen guten Preis haben (kostenlos wäre natürlich der hammer). Vll habt ihr da ein paar Anbieter wo ihr wisst das der gut ist. 

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe 
lg


----------



## brunlorenz (2. Juni 2010)

Also ohne Domain und mit aufwändiger Zugangsadresse kansste 2GB gratis und ohne Werbung haben.
Geh mal auf Dropbox und erstelle dort einen Account.
Ist zwar eigentlich zum Synchronisieren von Files gedacht, lässt sich jedoch problemlos als Webspace nutzen.
Dann loggst du dich ein, gehst zum Ordner Public, lädst mit "Upload" alles hoch, gehst bei deiner Start-Datei
auf den Pfeil rechts und klickst "Copy Public Link" an. Dies gibt dann den Link aus, mit dem du zugreifen kannst.

Ist zwar etwas kompliziert, aber dafür 2GB kostenlos und ohne Werbung 

PS: Kenne mich bestens mit Dropbox aus.


----------



## Flip89 (14. Juni 2010)

DropBox is teh shit, kann es auch nur empfehlen 

Wobei für Deinen Fall ... Du kannst Dir auch Webspace von einem der zahlreichen Freehoster holen - oder paar Euro für gscheiden Webspace (z.B. von Space², Funpic, All Inkl o:Ä.) ausgeben. Ist für ein Forum besser denke ich


----------

